# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  Node.js چی هست ؟؟

## aminghaderi

سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید
Node.js چی هست ؟؟ و کاربردش کجاست ، خیلی وقت هست مطلب در باره اش می بینم و امروز هم در سایت ماکروسافت دیدم ؟!

ممنون از راهنمایی که می فرمایید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام به همه دوستان و اساتید Node.js چی هست ؟؟ و کاربردش کجاست ، خیلی وقت هست مطلب در باره اش می بینم و امروز هم در سایت ماکروسافت دیدم ؟! ممنون از راهنمایی که می فرمایید.


سلام.
Node.js پلتفرمی است که بر مبنای موتور v8 (موتور جاوااسکریپت استفاده شده در Google Chrome) و توسط Ryan Dahl برای طراحی و تولید (عموما) برنامه های شبکه ای توسط JavaScript روی سرور (خارج از Browser و طبیعتا بصورت Non-Blocking) نوشته شده. در این آدرس، می تونید چندین Resource برای فراگیری NodeJS پیدا کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

